# RF Lager Defekt



## blaubaer (18. Juli 2004)

und wieder mal gab bei mir ein lager den geist auf, diesmal das rechte lager vom Race Face Diabolus X-Type und dies schon nach 3 monaten   

angekündigt hat es siche schon vor wenigen tagen, angfangen mit einzelnem klicken immer an der selben stelle, dann zweifaches klicken und gestern folgte ein schönes geknirsche, als ich nachschaute konnte mann die kurbel nach oben, unten, links und rechts bewegen und dies mit etwa 2mm spiel 

im anhang 
ein noch ganzes lager links wie es ausehen sollte, 
lagerschale rechts mit defektem kunstoffdeckel 
und die 2 defekten distanzringe aus kunststoff zur einstellung der kettenlinie


----------



## Phil Claus (2. August 2004)

HI Blaubaer,

von den Dir zur Verfügung gestellten Photos können wir schlecht auf die Ursache des Schadens schliessen. Bitte kontaktiere Deinen Händler in der Schweiz, der Dir mit Sicherheit bei der Abwicklung behilflich sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sawa (1. Dezember 2004)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> und wieder mal gab bei mir ein lager den geist auf, diesmal das rechte lager vom Race Face Diabolus X-Type und dies schon nach 3 monaten
> 
> angekündigt hat es siche schon vor wenigen tagen, angfangen mit einzelnem klicken immer an der selben stelle, dann zweifaches klicken und gestern folgte ein schönes geknirsche, als ich nachschaute konnte mann die kurbel nach oben, unten, links und rechts bewegen und dies mit etwa 2mm spiel
> 
> ...






  

Hallo,

habe gerade Deinen Bericht gefunden und  mir wird ganz anders.

Meine klicken nämlich auch und zwar immer im Wiegetritt, wenn ich mit der Kurbekl unten ankomme und seit heute drückts mir so ein graues Fett an beiden Lagerschalen raus...
Ausserdem laufen die Kurbeln nicht wirklich besonders leicht, wenn ich die Kette abnehme und die kurbel mit Wucht am Ende anschucke dreht sie sich maximal 2 Umdrehungen...
Habe das Rad so vom Händler zusammengebaut bekommen und bin sonst sehr zufrieden. Mein Element hat erst 300 KM und noch jede Menge Garantie, von daher mache ich mir keine Sorgen, außer vielleicht, dass es im Falle einer Rep. etwas dauern kann, da in dem Sporthaus jetzt die Ski-Saison läuft.

Wenn Du mir noch ein paar Tips hast, wäre ich Dir dankbar.

Setze das ganze noch ins Forum

Viele Grüße

Wolf


----------

